# Noticed typing error in EOI after receiving the invitation



## oceanic_815 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear friends, 

I need your help. 
I made a typing error while filling my EOI. I wrote my employer name incorrect (added one extra letter by mistake). The problem is that I found that out after receiving the invitation to apply for visa - so I cannot update my EOI.

What should I do? Please help.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Go ahead and submit Visa application - a typo in company name in EOI won't matter... your ACS letter / skill assessment letter contains correct name, right?
Just be careful while submitting visa form - else you have to fill form 1023...


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

oceanic_815 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I need your help.
> I made a typing error while filling my EOI. I wrote my employer name incorrect (added one extra letter by mistake). The problem is that I found that out after receiving the invitation to apply for visa - so I cannot update my EOI.
> ...


Not big issue and it would not have impact on point calculations. You should enter correct name while submitting eVisa application and form 80.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

you can always submit forum 1023 which is used for incorrect information in EOI

Just proceed with your application and upload all necessary documents with form 1023

good luck


----------



## oceanic_815 (Dec 22, 2013)

mainak said:


> Go ahead and submit Visa application - a typo in company name in EOI won't matter... your ACS letter / skill assessment letter contains correct name, right?
> Just be careful while submitting visa form - else you have to fill form 1023...



Are you sure about this? Do I have a chance to fill in information about employer again in some online form (correct this time) when lodging the application? 

Yes, my ACS letter contains correct name.


----------



## oceanic_815 (Dec 22, 2013)

mah said:


> Not big issue and it would not have impact on point calculations. You should enter correct name while submitting eVisa application and form 80.


Thank you for clarifying the situation mate. So I do not need to submit form 1023?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

oceanic_815 said:


> Are you sure about this? Do I have a chance to fill in information about employer again in some online form (correct this time) when lodging the application?
> 
> Yes, my ACS letter contains correct name.


you are mixing up things... filling EOI or submitting visa application?

u made a mistake in EOI? no matter, submitting visa application means typing another 17 Page form - there you have to type correctly...

someone advised to submit form 1023 for EOI, that's not entirely correct - if you make mistake in Visa application then only you submit form 1023 - there is nothing such for EOI...

so just drop the worries and submit visa application - fill the 17 pages carefully this time


----------



## oceanic_815 (Dec 22, 2013)

mainak said:


> you are mixing up things... filling EOI or submitting visa application?
> 
> u made a mistake in EOI? no matter, submitting visa application means typing another 17 Page form - there you have to type correctly...
> 
> ...


Yes, I made a mistake in EOI and now I am preparing to submit visa application. Which I will do more carefully. 

Sorry mate, I was confused with what Hunter85 wrote. I thought there was 1023 for EOI also. 


Thank you your help. This is a huge relief.


----------



## prantika (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi ,

I have inadvertently interchanged my writing and speaking score in my eoi and noticed it after i got invite. though it doesn't change any point score please advise if this will affect my visa grant.also if somebody got visa with some silly mistake in eoi please let me know, i am very tensed has been waiting for a long time. Please help


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Guys,

Need your inputs for my issue as well. EOI was submitted yesterday and got an invite today for 189. ANZSCO Code 261313.

There is a spelling mistake in my First Name. By the time I could notice and update my MARA agent the invite had come.

They are now going to prepare a new EOI and wait for the next round.
However they are holding on to the current invite as well since it will be active upto 60 days.

In case if I don't receive an invite in the next round, they might plan to use the existing invitation.

I have 70 points for my acs skills assessment.

I have 2 questions :
1. How good are my chances in the next round?

2. How to correct this spelling mistake and ensure the correct name is displayed during my visa application submission?


Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your inputs for my issue as well. EOI was submitted yesterday and got an invite today for 189. ANZSCO Code 261313.
> 
> ...


You got very bright chances to be invited in next round. Not sure how many left but if there are left and the round happens you will definitely get invited. 
Better hold on and wait the next round as the Invitation is valid for 60 days if you ain't invited or the ceiling is reached continue with the invitation and fill the correction form.

For now you can just wait for another 60 days.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> You got very bright chances to be invited in next round. Not sure how many left but if there are left and the round happens you will definitely get invited.
> Better hold on and wait the next round as the Invitation is valid for 60 days if you ain't invited or the ceiling is reached continue with the invitation and fill the correction form.
> 
> For now you can just wait for another 60 days.


Thank you so much for your optimistic words. I am now feeling a lot more confident after reading your response.

My consultant further told me that there should be about 200 and odd invites left for 261313 and quite hopeful about my chances as the next draw is likely to happen on 5th of April.

Keeping my fingers crossed with bated breath! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Thank you so much for your optimistic words. I am now feeling a lot more confident after reading your response.
> 
> My consultant further told me that there should be about 200 and odd invites left for 261313 and quite hopeful about my chances as the next draw is likely to happen on 5th of April.
> 
> ...


It's not 5th it's 12 April don't worry mate you will definitely get invited with 70.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> It's not 5th it's 12 April don't worry mate you will definitely get invited with 70.


Thank you so much again David. Will ping you the next time to inform about my successful invite email!! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shahir20 (Feb 8, 2018)

I did an error in my EOI by putting one of the jobs starting date wrong. In fact, it is overlapping with the previous one. I put ending date of one job as 6th April 2015 and instead of starting date 28th May 2015 for next job, I put it 28th Feb 2015. I have received an invitation on that EOI now. Please advice as what can be done now.


----------

